# Remotezugriff auf anderen PC im Netzwerk



## moemaster (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:
Ich möchte gerne von meinem Windows XP Home Rechner auf mein Windows Vista Notebook zugreifen. Normale PC ist per Cross-Over Kabel mit dem Notebook verbunden. Ich habe jetzt schon 10 verschiedene VNCs ausprobiert und den Windows-Remotedesktop oderso ähnlich, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin! Könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich da falsch mache, oder habt ihr gar eine ernüchternde Antwort wie "Geht nicht!"? Bitte helft mir


----------



## michaelwengert (12. Mai 2009)

Was genau funktioniert den nicht?

Prüfe mal die folgenden Dinge:
1. Beide IPs im selben Subnet ?
2. Geht Ping? Vista->XP , XP->Vista
3. Firewall in Vista ?


----------



## moemaster (12. Mai 2009)

Also erst dachte ich es liegt an der IP, da die nicht im selben Subnet waren. Das war auch ein kleiner Erfolg - ich kann nun von meinem Windows Vista Rechner den Windows XP Home remote steuern, aber umgekehrt geht's leider immer noch nicht...


----------



## Navy (12. Mai 2009)

Je nachdem welches Vista auf dem Laptop ist, wäre die Remotedesktopumgebung eine mögliche Lösung für Dich.


----------



## moemaster (12. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist mir sowieso klar, VNC habe ich persönlich abgeschrieben, aber eben auch die Remote-Geschichte von Windows klappt eben nur von Windows Vista zu XP Home, aber nicht umgekehrt... -.-


----------



## stephsto (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

1. Welches Vista (ich weiß nicht ob jedes Vista Remotezugriff gestattet)

2. Hast du denn einstellen können, dass eine Remotedesktopverbindung hergestellt werden darf? Das müsste bei den Einstellungen zum System irgendwo zu finden sein.

3. Wie siehts mit PING aus. Schon probiert? Ergebnis?
4. Zum Testen auf jeden Fall jegliche Firewall deaktivieren.


----------

